# Does anyone work with feathers?



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

This summer I started picking up chicken feathers around the place and currently have one large feed bag full. I have a very mixed flock of birds so I have many colors of feathers, black, white, brown, black/brown, black/white, brown/white, dark blueish metallic and every size and shape that come off the birds. While butchering my 12 bronze turkeys I kept as many feathers as I could which resulted in three feed bags full. As part of my continuing effort to be thrifty, frugal and reuse everything I can I was wondering what other people do with their feathers for crafts and such. How do you clean them or treat them for bugs? Do you sell to other crafters? They could always go in the compost but I would like to find a use for them if I could.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd check with any bait shops or local outdoor shops that cater to fly fisherman. You might also seek out a local branch of Trout Unlimited to see if they have any members with interest. They could probably also help you with how to handle the feathers in the future to maximize income potential.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife sells my Macaw's feathers on Etsy. They sell very well... I bet real interesting chicken feathers would too.. Never looked to see if anyone was supplying them there, but I'm sure they do.. 

We will wash ours off. but I also give my bird showers so that helps  No bug worries, but I bet an oven at 150 for a little while would do it.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate that. It seems a waste to compost perfectly good feathers.

I find if I boil them in water they seem to settle back into their original shape. Some of them are real nice specially the turkey feathers so I would think someone should be interested.

I've been toying with the idea of doing something with them myself such as making a picture on canvas with the different colors or making dream catchers or other artsy stuff.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I really like the idea of making pictures with them..


----------

